# Fox mounts



## Beagler282 (Jan 14, 2016)

Finally got these two sly rascals back. Taxidermist did a fine job as always. Got them displayed in my game room.


----------



## julian faedo (Jan 14, 2016)

Nice mounts


----------



## wvdawg (Jan 14, 2016)

Look awesome!


----------



## mauserbull (Jan 14, 2016)

I like em.


----------



## mlandrum (Jan 14, 2016)

First Class as usual 282!!!!


----------



## DSGB (Jan 15, 2016)

Awesome! Wish I had a game room.


----------



## Beagler282 (Jan 15, 2016)

Thanks!!


----------



## Northwestretriever (Jan 15, 2016)

Very nice mounts!  If you don't mind me asking, who did the work for you?


----------



## Beagler282 (Jan 16, 2016)

His name is Scott Graham. His place is located in Fortson,GA. He's been doing all my work for over 25 years.


----------



## F.A.R.R. (Jan 16, 2016)

Really nice


----------



## BASS1FUN (Jan 20, 2016)

Nice I would like to have a red and a grey mounted


----------



## walkinboss01 (Jan 20, 2016)

Very nice mounts. Congrats!!


----------



## specialk (Jan 21, 2016)

nice display.....you need a bunny in the mix


----------



## Beagler282 (Jan 21, 2016)

SPECIALK after seeing your bunny mount I have been thinking about it!


----------



## specialk (Jan 22, 2016)

Beagler282 said:


> SPECIALK after seeing your bunny mount I have been thinking about it!



sorry 'bout that


----------



## Russ Toole (Feb 21, 2016)

That looks awesome!


----------



## Joe r (Sep 28, 2016)

very nice!


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 28, 2016)

Those look really nice!


----------

